# Grécia: Cheia mata seis excursionistas



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2007 às 20:02)

O mau tempo provocou sete mortos na Grécia. Há ainda um desaparecido. As vítimas faziam parte de um grupo de 18 caminhantes que este sábado passeavam nas margem do Rio Lousios. 
A chuva intensa que se abateu sobre a região provocou inundações e desmoronamentos. Os caminhantes foram levados pela corrente quando tentaram atravessar o rio, naquela que é uma das regiões mais turísticas da Grécia. 
As buscas foram dificultadas pelo mau tempo e pelos maus acessos ao local do acidente. As autoridades gregas abriram um inquérito para apurar eventuais responsabilidades da agência que organizou o passeio. 
SIC


----------

